# Catfishing on the James River



## rhino2003

I've never tried it and didn't know there were any in the river til last spring. Has anyone ever fished the James River for catfish and had good luck? I'd like to try it around the Jamestown area.


----------



## ducky???

I have caught some nice flattys on the jim north of yankton sd.


----------



## fowl_play

ducky??? said:


> I have caught some nice flattys on the jim north of yankton sd.


as have I, also just East of yankton, some nicer channel cats and some nice flats. never have fished the river anywhere else, but i dont think there would be much of a differance


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I think catfishing on the James River is getting better and better as years go by. I have caught some nice channel cats on the James River and a few flatheads. heres a pic of one i caught a last year.


----------



## bowcarp

nice fish congrats :thumb: we head through Ellendale heading home to Minot all the time , hows the flooding been in your area , water on the Jim has been dropping in our area would assume its going down for you to


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

The water level is slowing dropping but it will probably take most the summer for it to get back to normal. Its not very good when you ahve land along the river and it floods. Left us not planting very much crops this year about half what we normailly do. The fishing still is good with the water being high so thats a plus... anyone else been doing any catfising lately.


----------



## bowcarp

was checking the water around here we seem to be going down at a fairly steady rate have heard it take 2+weeks to get from Jamestown to Huron and that the Jim is one if not the slowest river in the nation as far as drop , we have a lot of guys who wont be planting their bottom ground this year as well , we were in Rugby for the wifes Grandmothers funeral over mothers day the Jim at Newrockford didnt look all that bad


----------

